# New Knife day, Miyabi Artisan SG-2 chef



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Bought a new knife and here is sort of the thought process behind the purchase.

I'm an old German knife user and had a original Grand Prix Wusthof 8" as my go to knife, an F Dick 9" Premier Plus as a heavy duty chef, and an old super thin carbon steel Dexter 45A10H as my "laser".

I wanted something with a wow factor for aesthetics but not full damascus. I have seen far too many damascus blades that after being rode hard and put away wet look hideous with typical wear and tear scratches messing with the pattern.

I like the hammered look and unfortunately many a wow factor knife I thought about was made with VG-10. I've done enough VG-10 to realize it is not a steel for me. 

A couple of local chefs brought me some Miyabi 7000 knives to do. Despite lots of wear and tear they were not chipped and resharpened very easy. 

The kicker was a Miyabi Birchwood utility knife one had that was made with the SG-2 core. This knife was very dull but had zero chips where typically a VG-10 blade that had been dulled to that point would have lots of chips. So off to the sharpening and it easily took back a wicked edge. 

The next week he picks up a kiritsuke he had left and is raving about how that utility is working out as his go to vegetable knife.

So based on the incoming condition from chefs in a busy kitchen, coupled with ease of resharpening and quality of edge taken, SG-2 was going to be my steel choice.

Lo and behold Sur Le Table had the Miyabi Artisan series 8" chef with an SG-2 core on sale for $150.00.

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1039189/Miyabi-Artisan-SG2-Collection-Chefs-Knife

The profile is more like a German knife and that is fine with me as that is what I am used to. The look is semi damascus but not all the way so wear and tear should not look as bad as on full damascus.

The handle I can live with but is not a glove like as my F Dick or Dexter. OOTB sharpness tree tops hair so I don't see a need to touch it.

The rubber meets the road tomorrow with some bison meat sauce prep.

More to come.

Jim


----------

